# HAL - anyone had luck with automount large usb drive 250GB's



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,

was not sure where to post this one... but meh.. 

I have HAL automounting my cd's, dvd's and mmc's without issue.

What I DO want is be able to mount my large usb drive in the same fashion.

At the moment I am forced to use the command line:


```
mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/da0s1 /media/usbhd
```

Has anyone had any luck mounting this kind of USB drive using HAL?

Any feedback would be appreciated..... while I keep trawling through man pages, doc's and FAQ's. x(


----------



## vermaden (Aug 5, 2009)

These options seem to be here:

```
$ [color="Blue"]gconftool-2 --get /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options[/color]
[shortname=mixed,uid=,utf8,umask=077,exec,flush]
```


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks dude.. 

I'm not sure that it matters that I'm running KDE and not Gnome for the gconf stuff?

Never the less.. I will look into this and check out the gconf man pages.

I will post how I go with it.

:stud


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 5, 2009)

I think your right dude!!

On using your gconf command I'm getting the result:


```
No value set for /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options
```

So I guess that I need a rule set to whack in there somehow.  I think you have pointed me in the right direction thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2009)

Gconf is only used by Gnome so it doesn't do anything for KDE. I don't have KDE so I cannot check it's equivalent. 

If you google for a solution don't google for anything freebsd specific. Most of these problems plague linux users too and the solution is usually the same.


----------



## papanyanz (Sep 4, 2009)

i don't know but... maybe there is a way to add to /etc/fstab mount point and OPTIONS for drive . check out "%man fstab", but i'm unsure


----------



## vermaden (Oct 8, 2009)

gr1ml0ck said:
			
		

> What I DO want is be able to mount my large usb drive in the same fashion.




Try creating file */usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi* with this content:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
 
  <device>
    <match key="volume.fstype" string="vfat">
      <match key="volume.size" compare_ge="128000000000">
        <merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.large" type="bool">true</merge>
      </match>
    </match>
  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```


----------

